# Quel écran pour les nouveaux Mac Mini



## Dendro77 (4 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour

je fais parti des déçus de ne pas avoir vu une mise à jour des iMac lors du dernier Keynote, je réfléchis donc à l'achat d'un Mac Mini
Est ce que quelqu'un aurait un conseil à me donner sur l'achat d'un  écran que je voudrais en 27" minimum et qui irait bien avec ces nouvelles machines. 
Merci


----------



## ThibaultH (4 Novembre 2018)

Je suis dans le même cas que toi, je vais donc suivre ce sujet avec intérêt. 
Cependant, je pense quand même attendre la mise à jour de l’iMac car je ne pense pas trouver un écran aussi bien (+ le Mac mini) qui reste dans le prix d’un iMac


----------



## Dendro77 (4 Novembre 2018)

ThibaultH a dit:


> Je suis dans le même cas que toi, je vais donc suivre ce sujet avec intérêt.
> Cependant, je pense quand même attendre la mise à jour de l’iMac car je ne pense pas trouver un écran aussi bien (+ le Mac mini) qui reste dans le prix d’un iMac



Oui mais quand va-t-elle arriver c’est mise à jour !!! Mon IMac commence sérieusement à me poser des soucis


----------



## Franz59 (4 Novembre 2018)

Bonsoir
J'ai un ACER H277HU 2k qui est parfait, mate, précis, avec une bonne connectique (DVI, HDMI et USB C) et pas trop cher


----------



## fredj (9 Novembre 2018)

Dendro77 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> je fais parti des déçus de ne pas avoir vu une mise à jour des iMac lors du dernier Keynote, je réfléchis donc à l'achat d'un Mac Mini
> Est ce que quelqu'un aurait un conseil à me donner sur l'achat d'un  écran que je voudrais en 27" minimum et qui irait bien avec ces nouvelles machines.
> Merci



Bonjour. Pour avoir une qualité d'affichage similaire à celle de l'imac : https://www.apple.com/fr/shop/product/HKN62ZM/A/moniteur-5k-ultrafine-de-lg (1400 euros)
sinon, en moins cher et avec un rendu des couleurs un peu inférieur : https://iiyama.com/fr_fr/produits/prolite-xb2779qqs-s1/ (700 euros)
Comme je l'ai écrit dans un autre fil, éviter les écrans 4K avec ce mac mini.


----------



## Skippy (2 Décembre 2018)

Je pense prendre le LG 32UD99-W
avec eGPU RX580 et boîtier Razer (ou Vega56 si les prix baissent en janvier)
et pouvoir profiter des résolutions à l'échelle sans saccades (genre 3200 x 1800 ou 3008 x 1696 pixels)


----------

